# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Xin phép hỏi về động cơ servo

## phạm thanh

Chào tất cả các Bác tiền bối ! em mới gia nhập gia đình cnc. Em rất đam mê về cnc mà hiện giờ em mới biết ít về phần cơ khí còn em chưa biết chút nào về động cơ hay điện. Em rất muốn học phần điện nữa nhưng em không biết học từ đâu, học tài liệu gì và cần những gì. em rất mong các bác chỉ và tư vấn cho em để em hoàn thiện ước mơ. Rất mong các bác bớt chút thời gian chia sẻ cho em chút ít kỹ năng và kinh nghiệm. Bác nào có tài liệu cho em xin với ạ. Chân thành cảm ơn các Bác tiền bối.

----------


## h-d

bác đọc trên diễn đàn có, Mình đã từng đọc hết các bài trên 4r

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> bác đọc trên diễn đàn có, Mình đã từng đọc hết các bài trên 4r


Em cảm ơn bác, Thực sự là em có tìm trong diễn đàn rất nhiều, cứ chiều đi làm về là lao vào ngay máy tính ngồi xem và tìm kiếm cả 2 tuần nay mà không tìm được cái em đang hỏi nên đành đăng bài nhờ các bác chỉ giúp ạ . Mong các bác chỉ giúp cho và bác nào có tài liệu hay lick nào đó thì cho em xin với ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Bạn mới bắt đầu thì dùng step cho nó đơn giản?

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Bạn mới bắt đầu thì dùng step cho nó đơn giản?


Dạ em cảm ơn bác, ước mơ của em là chế tạo máy phay gỗ cnc và máy tiện cnc gỗ không biết là nên dùng motor loại gì và các Bác có tài liệu gì liên quan không hướng dẫn em với ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tài liệu thì đầy trên mạng, motor có ngàn loại... nếu bạn thấy nhiều thông tin quá thì phải cung cấp thông tin về máy bạn muốn làm: kích thước, số tiền dự kiến thì mọi người mới tán phét ra là bạn cần dùng loại gì

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Hehe, tài liệu thì đầy trên mạng, motor có ngàn loại... nếu bạn thấy nhiều thông tin quá thì phải cung cấp thông tin về máy bạn muốn làm: kích thước, số tiền dự kiến thì mọi người mới tán phét ra là bạn cần dùng loại gì


Em định chế máy khắc hoa văn trên gỗ với kích thước 1m5x2m5 và máy tiện lục bình, tiện song cầu thang ( số tiền thì em chưa biết giá cả của chi tiết gì nên em không biết tính sao nữa bác ạ) . Mong các Thầy tư vấn giúp em ạ

----------


## haiquanckbn

Ô hô. chào bạn đồng hành. con máy cnc đầu tay e dính vào servo. chưa biết dùng step ntn luôn. Còn con của em hiện giờ đang cày cuốc cho khách hàng. chạy vách lưng ghế vs mặt trần. bác cần zalo ae nc. Em đi làm cty nên k tiện nc đt. 
01649555484 Quân nha bác

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, máy bự thế?

Nếu chạy gỗ, cần tốc độ nhanh, bác nên chơi alpha step, hybrid servo HBS hoặc servo nhưng những thứ này đều hơi mắc tiền. Lưu ý là servo mới mua về cắm vào xài ngay cũng được nhưng sẽ ko khai thác hết công suất của nó, thường nên tune lại cho hợp hệ thống của mình.

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## CKD

Step, HBS, servo mình xin không bàn đến, vì phát hiện ra mình vẫn rất gà so với nhiều bác khác (dù những bác ấy chưa hề khoe bất kỳ điều gì các bác ấy đã làm). Nên sợ khi bàn vào.. mình lại nói sai. Tuy nhiên về việc chọn lựa thì mình có mấy ý thế này. Để tránh tiền mất, tật mang vì mua về cuối cùng lại không sử dụng được. Cần biết ưu & nhược điểm của các loại trên, nên chịu khó dạo vòng vòng diễn đàn vì vụ này có bàn nhiều. Bạn muốn tự DIY thì phải tự tìm hiểu vì chỉ có bạn mới biết là mình làm được những gì.

Tổng mức chi phí mà mình có thể đầu tư. Dù là chưa làm gì, chưa biết gì. Nhưng mức chi phí chấp nhận được thì phải tính trước. Có mức chi phí thì mới quyết định chọn lựa cái gì, thêm gì, bớt gì. Vì mỗi thứ đều phải trả phí.. tất nhiên là "tiền nào của nấy". Nên ít tiền vẫn làm được mà nhiều tiền càng làm được.

Để làm CNC từ con số 0, số 0 cho cả kiến thức. Theo mình là không khó, cái khó là có đủ nhẫn nại, chịu khó tìm tòi học hỏi hay không thôi. Trình tự từ con số 0 mình nghĩ nên làm thế này.
- Tìm hiểu sơ về CNC, các kiểu máy, ưu và nhược điểm của các kiểu máy. Bạn muốn làm máy kích thước lớn vậy, mình nghĩ mô hình router, hay gantry là lựa chọn duy nhất.  Đủ khỏe để dáp ứng nhu cầu, hiệu suất sử dụng không gian lớn nhất.
- Từ mô hình máy đã chọn, tìm hiểu về ray dẫn, hệ tùy động (vít me, thanh răng/bánh răng, dây đay v.v...), motor trợ động (step, servo), hệ điều khiển (NCStudio, Mach3, USBCNC v.v...)
- Đi sâu vào tìm hiểu các lựa chọn trên. VD chọn servo thì phải tìm hiểu cách sử dụng sao cho đúng.

Trong quá trình tìm hiểu thì tự đánh giá năng lực thực hiện của chính mình.

Do câu hỏi của bạn khá mông lung.. nên hy vọng bài viết này có thể giúp bạn định hình tốt hơn, cụ thể hơn. Từ đó có những câu hỏi cụ thể & chi tiết, nhanh chóng có được câu trả lời vừa ý.

----------

haiquanckbn, phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Ô hô. chào bạn đồng hành. con máy cnc đầu tay e dính vào servo. chưa biết dùng step ntn luôn. Còn con của em hiện giờ đang cày cuốc cho khách hàng. chạy vách lưng ghế vs mặt trần. bác cần zalo ae nc. Em đi làm cty nên k tiện nc đt. 
> 01649555484 Quân nha bác


Rất rất cảm ơn bác. nhất định em sẽ alo học hỏi bác. em cũng đang đi cày cuốc cho công ty nên không có nhiều thời gian, chỉ rảnh vào buổi tối muộn muộn, em nhắn tin fb hỏi bác có tiện không ạ.

----------


## phạm thanh

> Hehe, máy bự thế?
> 
> Nếu chạy gỗ, cần tốc độ nhanh, bác nên chơi alpha step, hybrid servo HBS hoặc servo nhưng những thứ này đều hơi mắc tiền. Lưu ý là servo mới mua về cắm vào xài ngay cũng được nhưng sẽ ko khai thác hết công suất của nó, thường nên tune lại cho hợp hệ thống của mình.


Cảm ơn bác, thực sự thì em cũng chỉ biết sơ sơ cơ khí, chứ mọi thứ là em bắt đầu từ số không bác ạ. bác tư vấn giúp em xem nếu làm tiện gỗ như vậy thì em nên xử dụng những motor gì ở trục nào và công xuất là bao nhiêu cho hợp lý với ạ, điện đóm em mù tịt, em đang tìm hiểu mà khó quá bác ạ.

----------


## phạm thanh

> Step, HBS, servo mình xin không bàn đến, vì phát hiện ra mình vẫn rất gà so với nhiều bác khác (dù những bác ấy chưa hề khoe bất kỳ điều gì các bác ấy đã làm). Nên sợ khi bàn vào.. mình lại nói sai. Tuy nhiên về việc chọn lựa thì mình có mấy ý thế này. Để tránh tiền mất, tật mang vì mua về cuối cùng lại không sử dụng được. Cần biết ưu & nhược điểm của các loại trên, nên chịu khó dạo vòng vòng diễn đàn vì vụ này có bàn nhiều. Bạn muốn tự DIY thì phải tự tìm hiểu vì chỉ có bạn mới biết là mình làm được những gì.
> 
> Tổng mức chi phí mà mình có thể đầu tư. Dù là chưa làm gì, chưa biết gì. Nhưng mức chi phí chấp nhận được thì phải tính trước. Có mức chi phí thì mới quyết định chọn lựa cái gì, thêm gì, bớt gì. Vì mỗi thứ đều phải trả phí.. tất nhiên là "tiền nào của nấy". Nên ít tiền vẫn làm được mà nhiều tiền càng làm được.
> 
> Để làm CNC từ con số 0, số 0 cho cả kiến thức. Theo mình là không khó, cái khó là có đủ nhẫn nại, chịu khó tìm tòi học hỏi hay không thôi. Trình tự từ con số 0 mình nghĩ nên làm thế này.
> - Tìm hiểu sơ về CNC, các kiểu máy, ưu và nhược điểm của các kiểu máy. Bạn muốn làm máy kích thước lớn vậy, mình nghĩ mô hình router, hay gantry là lựa chọn duy nhất.  Đủ khỏe để dáp ứng nhu cầu, hiệu suất sử dụng không gian lớn nhất.
> - Từ mô hình máy đã chọn, tìm hiểu về ray dẫn, hệ tùy động (vít me, thanh răng/bánh răng, dây đay v.v...), motor trợ động (step, servo), hệ điều khiển (NCStudio, Mach3, USBCNC v.v...)
> - Đi sâu vào tìm hiểu các lựa chọn trên. VD chọn servo thì phải tìm hiểu cách sử dụng sao cho đúng.
> 
> ...


Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều, thực sự là em cũng thấy em hỏi mông lung, vì em chưa biết gì về cnc mà mới tìm hiểu và quyết tâm chế máy, đường đi nước bước ntn còn chưa rõ, làm sao cho động cơ quay em cũng chưa học được, không biết liệu em có thể tự làm được không hay phải đi học thêm lớp gì gì về phần điện không bác nhỉ ?

----------


## haiquanckbn

> Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều, thực sự là em cũng thấy em hỏi mông lung, vì em chưa biết gì về cnc mà mới tìm hiểu và quyết tâm chế máy, đường đi nước bước ntn còn chưa rõ, làm sao cho động cơ quay em cũng chưa học được, không biết liệu em có thể tự làm được không hay phải đi học thêm lớp gì gì về phần điện không bác nhỉ ?


bác nói vậy cũng khó lắm. e thì chẳng học thêm lớp j nhưng vẫn làm dc. bác đã xác định dc khổ máy rồi, còn tiền vốn bác xác định xem là bn để ae tư vấn. dùng step hay servo đều dc. nhưng bác chịu dc bn tiền cho con máy ấy. khung sắt hay khung gỗ hay khung nhôm cũng cần tính toán đến tiền bạc nữa. cứ dần dần bác ah. em làm mất 4 tháng mới xong dc con 40-60 mà

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> bác nói vậy cũng khó lắm. e thì chẳng học thêm lớp j nhưng vẫn làm dc. bác đã xác định dc khổ máy rồi, còn tiền vốn bác xác định xem là bn để ae tư vấn. dùng step hay servo đều dc. nhưng bác chịu dc bn tiền cho con máy ấy. khung sắt hay khung gỗ hay khung nhôm cũng cần tính toán đến tiền bạc nữa. cứ dần dần bác ah. em làm mất 4 tháng mới xong dc con 40-60 mà


Cảm ơn bác, mục tiêu đầu tiên của em là con máy phay, khắc gỗ có thể khắc được kích thước bằng kích thước tấm mdf 1m22x2m44. Tài chính thì em chịu được khoảng 50t. nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp em ạ.

----------


## phạm thanh

> Step, HBS, servo mình xin không bàn đến, vì phát hiện ra mình vẫn rất gà so với nhiều bác khác (dù những bác ấy chưa hề khoe bất kỳ điều gì các bác ấy đã làm). Nên sợ khi bàn vào.. mình lại nói sai. Tuy nhiên về việc chọn lựa thì mình có mấy ý thế này. Để tránh tiền mất, tật mang vì mua về cuối cùng lại không sử dụng được. Cần biết ưu & nhược điểm của các loại trên, nên chịu khó dạo vòng vòng diễn đàn vì vụ này có bàn nhiều. Bạn muốn tự DIY thì phải tự tìm hiểu vì chỉ có bạn mới biết là mình làm được những gì.
> 
> Tổng mức chi phí mà mình có thể đầu tư. Dù là chưa làm gì, chưa biết gì. Nhưng mức chi phí chấp nhận được thì phải tính trước. Có mức chi phí thì mới quyết định chọn lựa cái gì, thêm gì, bớt gì. Vì mỗi thứ đều phải trả phí.. tất nhiên là "tiền nào của nấy". Nên ít tiền vẫn làm được mà nhiều tiền càng làm được.
> 
> Để làm CNC từ con số 0, số 0 cho cả kiến thức. Theo mình là không khó, cái khó là có đủ nhẫn nại, chịu khó tìm tòi học hỏi hay không thôi. Trình tự từ con số 0 mình nghĩ nên làm thế này.
> - Tìm hiểu sơ về CNC, các kiểu máy, ưu và nhược điểm của các kiểu máy. Bạn muốn làm máy kích thước lớn vậy, mình nghĩ mô hình router, hay gantry là lựa chọn duy nhất.  Đủ khỏe để dáp ứng nhu cầu, hiệu suất sử dụng không gian lớn nhất.
> - Từ mô hình máy đã chọn, tìm hiểu về ray dẫn, hệ tùy động (vít me, thanh răng/bánh răng, dây đay v.v...), motor trợ động (step, servo), hệ điều khiển (NCStudio, Mach3, USBCNC v.v...)
> - Đi sâu vào tìm hiểu các lựa chọn trên. VD chọn servo thì phải tìm hiểu cách sử dụng sao cho đúng.
> 
> ...


Bác ơi ! Em muốn chế 1 chiếc máy phay, khắc gỗ để có thể phay, khắc được nguyên 1 tấm MDF, mô hình router, sử dụng thanh răng, hệ điều hành là mach3, động cơ thì em không biết là nên chọn loại nào cho phù hợp mà không lãng phí mong bác tư vấn giúp em với ạ. em chân thành cảm ơn bác

----------


## CKD

Step thường, hbs, servo anh em đã bàn nhiều rồi. Loại nào cũng dùng được. Nên câu trả lời với các bạn muốn tự DIY là:
Hãy chọn lựa cái mà mình có thể tự sử dụng được. Hay nói cách khác là chọn cái mà mình biết.

----------

haiquanckbn, phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Step thường, hbs, servo anh em đã bàn nhiều rồi. Loại nào cũng dùng được. Nên câu trả lời với các bạn muốn tự DIY là:
> Hãy chọn lựa cái mà mình có thể tự sử dụng được. Hay nói cách khác là chọn cái mà mình biết.


Em định chế 1 con máy như vậy bác có kinh nghiệm gì về mọi thứ bác tư vấn giúp em với ạ. ví dụ như khung thì chế tạo bằng thép hộp bao nhiêu, độ dày bao nhiêu thì ok,(em định làm khung bằng thép hộp vuông 60 liệu được ko ạ, hai bên bắt thanh trượt cũng bằng thép hộp vuông 60,dày 3ly liệu được ko bác) hay bác có bản vẽ nào cho em xin với ạ  :Big Grin: . Hiện em vẫn đang tìm hiểu về cách điều khiển động cơ, chứ em cũng chưa biết gì về động cơ, bác có thể tư vấn giúp em xem em nên làm bằng servo hay step bao nhiêu w được ạ.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cũng nhờ diễn đàn mà em cũng tập tành ngâm cứu được 1 em. Em góp ý 1 chút.
Bác cứ dụ trù hết phần điện, mình không biết nên mua đồ mới cho chắc, Step hay HBS tùy vào kinh phí tùy vào máy lớn hay nhỏ (máy mình 1325 xài 4 con HBS 8Nm). Ray trượt và thanh răng, visme cái này mua đồ cũ được thì mua, không thôi chơi đồ mới hết cho lành.
Được thì nên mua combo z và x trên diễn đàn anh em bán nhiều lắm. mình DIY ra không chính xác bằng combo đâu.
Phần còn lại thì làm khung máy. thép hộp dày ít nhất cũng 4mm (mình xài thép chấn 6mm)
thắc mắc LH:0983738639 (Hiếu)

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Cũng nhờ diễn đàn mà em cũng tập tành ngâm cứu được 1 em. Em góp ý 1 chút.
> Bác cứ dụ trù hết phần điện, mình không biết nên mua đồ mới cho chắc, Step hay HBS tùy vào kinh phí tùy vào máy lớn hay nhỏ (máy mình 1325 xài 4 con HBS 8Nm). Ray trượt và thanh răng, visme cái này mua đồ cũ được thì mua, không thôi chơi đồ mới hết cho lành.
> Được thì nên mua combo z và x trên diễn đàn anh em bán nhiều lắm. mình DIY ra không chính xác bằng combo đâu.
> Phần còn lại thì làm khung máy. thép hộp dày ít nhất cũng 4mm (mình xài thép chấn 6mm)
> thắc mắc LH:0983738639 (Hiếu)


Cảm ơn sự góp ý của Bác. Bác cho em hỏi chút, em chưa biết tí gì về điện, cơ khí em cũng chỉ biết sơ sơ, thì phần điện em phải ngâm cứu từ đâu bác ( thực sự làm cho cái motor chạy em còn chưa biết ạ).

----------


## phạm thanh

> Cũng nhờ diễn đàn mà em cũng tập tành ngâm cứu được 1 em. Em góp ý 1 chút.
> Bác cứ dụ trù hết phần điện, mình không biết nên mua đồ mới cho chắc, Step hay HBS tùy vào kinh phí tùy vào máy lớn hay nhỏ (máy mình 1325 xài 4 con HBS 8Nm). Ray trượt và thanh răng, visme cái này mua đồ cũ được thì mua, không thôi chơi đồ mới hết cho lành.
> Được thì nên mua combo z và x trên diễn đàn anh em bán nhiều lắm. mình DIY ra không chính xác bằng combo đâu.
> Phần còn lại thì làm khung máy. thép hộp dày ít nhất cũng 4mm (mình xài thép chấn 6mm)
> thắc mắc LH:0983738639 (Hiếu)


Bác cho em hỏi, con máy 1325 em định làm khung như sau :4 chân và 2 thanh ngang lắp ray x là hộp vuông 100 còn lại em làm bằng hộp vuông 60 3ly liệu có được không bác . thép 6ly chấn có phẳng hơn thép hộp không bác. em định cứ thế bắt ray mà không phay rãnh liệu có được không bác ?

----------


## mr.trinhly

Chào bác, cách đây vài tháng em cũng có câu hỏi mong lung như bác. Em đi hỏi, rồi tìm kiếm cũng có câu trả lời chung chung vì em cũng đã biết cụ thể đâu mà hỏi cụ thể. Mình là người DIY làm gì có tiền mà dùng đồ cao cấp. Em xem những trang bán hàng CNC và tự rút ra. Những cái người ta bán nhiều ắt phải có người dùng nhiều. Thì loanh quanh mấy trang sản xuất máy, đồ CNC họ cũng bán Step 57, Step 86, Hai bờ rít sẹc vô (HBS) 57, 86... Độ chính xác chấp nhận được thì dùng Step, HBS, cần chính xác cao thì dùng AC Servo. Dễ đấu nối nhất là HBS, ưu điểm là momen lớn- chấp 5 con servo 400W, có enconder không sợ mất bước, gặp lực cản đột ngột sẽ tự dừng và báo lỗi, reset xong chạy tiếp, tốc độ cao-3000 v/ph như Servo giá thì rẻ bèo. Tuổi thọ thì không biết cao không nhưng hỏng thì thay mới cũng được vài con mới bằng giá mua Servo. Vậy là em quyết định chọn HBS, máy nhỏ thì dùng HBS 57, to thì HBS 86, có hộp giảm tốc nữa thì khỏe vô đối. Ray thì dùng ray vuông TBI hoặc Hiwin bản 20-30 hoặc ray tròn có đế 20-30, con trượt theo ray. Thanh răng có bán sẵn rất nhiều, loại 25x22x671 môdun 1,25. Bác biết làm cơ khí nữa thì mọi chuyện sẽ dần đơn giản. Còn nhiều thứ nữa nhưng bác cũng phải nghiên cứu thì nó mới ngấm, mới là của mình

----------

haiquanckbn, phạm thanh

----------


## Gamo

À, nhắc mới nhớ, sao hôm trước có bác nào khoe là 1 bộ HBS size 86 cả motor lẫn driver chỉ có 1.8tr thui?

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## nhatson

> Chào bác, cách đây vài tháng em cũng có câu hỏi mong lung như bác. Em đi hỏi, rồi tìm kiếm cũng có câu trả lời chung chung vì em cũng đã biết cụ thể đâu mà hỏi cụ thể. Mình là người DIY làm gì có tiền mà dùng đồ cao cấp. Em xem những trang bán hàng CNC và tự rút ra. Những cái người ta bán nhiều ắt phải có người dùng nhiều. Thì loanh quanh mấy trang sản xuất máy, đồ CNC họ cũng bán Step 57, Step 86, Hai bờ rít sẹc vô (HBS) 57, 86... Độ chính xác chấp nhận được thì dùng Step, HBS, cần chính xác cao thì dùng AC Servo. Dễ đấu nối nhất là HBS, ưu điểm là momen lớn- chấp 5 con servo 400W, có enconder không sợ mất bước, gặp lực cản đột ngột sẽ tự dừng và báo lỗi, reset xong chạy tiếp, tốc độ cao-3000 v/ph như Servo giá thì rẻ bèo. Tuổi thọ thì không biết cao không nhưng hỏng thì thay mới cũng được vài con mới bằng giá mua Servo. Vậy là em quyết định chọn HBS, máy nhỏ thì dùng HBS 57, to thì HBS 86, có hộp giảm tốc nữa thì khỏe vô đối. Ray thì dùng ray vuông TBI hoặc Hiwin bản 20-30 hoặc ray tròn có đế 20-30, con trượt theo ray. Thanh răng có bán sẵn rất nhiều, loại 25x22x671 môdun 1,25. Bác biết làm cơ khí nữa thì mọi chuyện sẽ dần đơn giản. Còn nhiều thứ nữa nhưng bác cũng phải nghiên cứu thì nó mới ngấm, mới là của mình


em mắc cười cái đoạn chính xác cao thì dùng AC servo vì ac servo mang yếu tố quyết định độ  chính xác mà qdinh ờ giàn cơ khí

một sản phẩm từ hoa kì, chạy bằng xì tép






a. Channel milled using a 200µm tool. The side channel is milled using a 25µm tool.The half circle pattern on the channel bottom stemming from the end mill is clearly seen.

b. 100µm wide and deep channel and through-hole 500µm in diameter. The surface of the channel bottom is slightly more rough than the sidewalls. The sides of the hole appear more rough than the channel.

----------

haiquanckbn, phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Chào bác, cách đây vài tháng em cũng có câu hỏi mong lung như bác. Em đi hỏi, rồi tìm kiếm cũng có câu trả lời chung chung vì em cũng đã biết cụ thể đâu mà hỏi cụ thể. Mình là người DIY làm gì có tiền mà dùng đồ cao cấp. Em xem những trang bán hàng CNC và tự rút ra. Những cái người ta bán nhiều ắt phải có người dùng nhiều. Thì loanh quanh mấy trang sản xuất máy, đồ CNC họ cũng bán Step 57, Step 86, Hai bờ rít sẹc vô (HBS) 57, 86... Độ chính xác chấp nhận được thì dùng Step, HBS, cần chính xác cao thì dùng AC Servo. Dễ đấu nối nhất là HBS, ưu điểm là momen lớn- chấp 5 con servo 400W, có enconder không sợ mất bước, gặp lực cản đột ngột sẽ tự dừng và báo lỗi, reset xong chạy tiếp, tốc độ cao-3000 v/ph như Servo giá thì rẻ bèo. Tuổi thọ thì không biết cao không nhưng hỏng thì thay mới cũng được vài con mới bằng giá mua Servo. Vậy là em quyết định chọn HBS, máy nhỏ thì dùng HBS 57, to thì HBS 86, có hộp giảm tốc nữa thì khỏe vô đối. Ray thì dùng ray vuông TBI hoặc Hiwin bản 20-30 hoặc ray tròn có đế 20-30, con trượt theo ray. Thanh răng có bán sẵn rất nhiều, loại 25x22x671 môdun 1,25. Bác biết làm cơ khí nữa thì mọi chuyện sẽ dần đơn giản. Còn nhiều thứ nữa nhưng bác cũng phải nghiên cứu thì nó mới ngấm, mới là của mình


chân thành cảm ơn bác rất rất nhiều, điều bác nói là điều em đang cố tìm kiếm, rất cảm ơn bác,vậy là con máy 1325 em đang định làm đó có thể dùng 2 con HBS 200w cho trục X, 1 con HBS 200w cho trục Y, và 1 con HBS 200w cho truc Z được không bác ? hay là trục Z em dùng AC servo cho nó chính cao (vì em muốn khắc tranh trên gỗ bác ạ) . mà HBS có encoder thì độ chính xác của nó cũng như AC servo hả bác ?

----------


## CKD

Nếu không đủ trình để tuning thì servo còn lâu mới chính xác hơn step.

Nếu auto tuning hoặc manual tuning mà không có thiết bị kiểm tra thì chỉ mới chạy được chứ độ chính xác thì chưa biết. Anh em thợ tuning thủ công thì phải dùng rất nhiều bài test khác nhau để kiểm tra & hiệu chỉnh thì may ra nâng độ chính xác đến mức.. có thể chấp nhận được. Còn như máy hãng thì chịu. Với những router của china gần đây thấy thường dùng servo để nâng tầm. Nhưng mình e là chỉ dùng ở mức manual hoặc auto tuning. Tất nhiên với những con đời mới thì khã năng auto tuning cũng rất vô đối, có thể tự thích nghi khi tải trọng thay đổi luôn. Nhưng với mấy con này thì mình chưa đủ gạo để trải nghiệm nó.

Servo có ưu điểm là chạy "êm" nhưng với những con step thế hệ mới thì bắt cũng gần kịp. Ngay cả HBS nếu được tuning cẩn thận thì cũng chạy "êm" như servo á. Mà phải tuning nhe.. mua về cắm chạy thì vẫn ok, nhưng theo mình là chưa êm.
Servo có ưu điểm là chạy nhanh.. nhưng xét thấy nhu cầu đa phần chỉ tầm dưới 1000rpm, nên step phần nào cũng thỏa mãn được.

Chung quy vẫn là.. mỗi sản phẩm đều có ưu và nhược riêng, nên tùy theo nhu cầu, tùy theo khã năng mà chọn lựa. Với người mới & chi tiêu tiết kiệm thì step thường là lựa chọn tốt nhất. Đơn giản, dễ dùng, rẻ.

----------

haiquanckbn, phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> em mắc cười cái đoạn chính xác cao thì dùng AC servo vì ac servo mang yếu tố quyết định độ  chính xác mà qdinh ờ giàn cơ khí
> 
> một sản phẩm từ hoa kì, chạy bằng xì tép
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cảm ơn bác. Mong bác góp ý để em có thể xây dựng chiếc máy phay gỗ ước mơ của em ạ. ý của bác có thể dùng bằng step phải không ạ. em thấy nhiều bác nói là step có thể mất bước, nên em sợ nó hỏng mất phôi bác ạ. không biết ý bác thế nào ạ.

----------


## CKD

Bác khéo lo xa!
Phần lớn máy chạy gỗ là step thường.
Gần đây HBS hoặc servo giá tương đối hạ nên mới dần dần được dùng, nhẳm tăng độ tin cậy.

Chủ yếu là thiết kế và tính toán đúng. Dùng step đúng công suất là vô tư.

Những bác dùng máy là step thường vào điểm danh để bác chủ an tâm đê  :Smile:

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Bác khéo lo xa!
> Phần lớn máy chạy gỗ là step thường.
> Gần đây HBS hoặc servo giá tương đối hạ nên mới dần dần được dùng, nhẳm tăng độ tin cậy.
> 
> Chủ yếu là thiết kế và tính toán đúng. Dùng step đúng công suất là vô tư.
> 
> Những bác dùng máy là step thường vào điểm danh để bác chủ an tâm đê


Cảm ơn bác nhiều. Theo bác thì con máy của em đó thì nên dùng step loại nào và công xuất là bao nhiêu thì đáp ứng được ạ !

----------


## mr.trinhly

> chân thành cảm ơn bác rất rất nhiều, điều bác nói là điều em đang cố tìm kiếm, rất cảm ơn bác,vậy là con máy 1325 em đang định làm đó có thể dùng 2 con HBS 200w cho trục X, 1 con HBS 200w cho trục Y, và 1 con HBS 200w cho truc Z được không bác ? hay là trục Z em dùng AC servo cho nó chính cao (vì em muốn khắc tranh trên gỗ bác ạ) . mà HBS có encoder thì độ chính xác của nó cũng như AC servo hả bác ?


HBS 86 nha bác, không phải 200w đâu không người mua lại k biết bán thế nào. Bác dùng HBS 86 cho toàn bộ hệ thống là quá ổn rồi. Vì máy china bán sang VN toàn dùng Step thôi. Món động cơ này thực sự em không biết sâu, chỉ ứng dụng thôi. Về độ mịn thì nó không bằng Servo được vì encoder nó có 1000 xung trong khi Servo đến mấy chục nghìn cũng có. Nhưng bác nên lợi dụng tốc độ cao của nó. Lắp thêm hộp giảm tốc 1/10 thì mịn ngay. Mắt thường chả phân biệt được.

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> HBS 86 nha bác, không phải 200w đâu không người mua lại k biết bán thế nào. Bác dùng HBS 86 cho toàn bộ hệ thống là quá ổn rồi. Vì máy china bán sang VN toàn dùng Step thôi. Món động cơ này thực sự em không biết sâu, chỉ ứng dụng thôi. Về độ mịn thì nó không bằng Servo được vì encoder nó có 1000 xung trong khi Servo đến mấy chục nghìn cũng có. Nhưng bác nên lợi dụng tốc độ cao của nó. Lắp thêm hộp giảm tốc 1/10 thì mịn ngay. Mắt thường chả phân biệt được.


Cảm ơn bác. Bác cho em hỏi giá thành của HBS86 như thế nào vậy ạ. nó có hộp driver như panasonic không ạ ? hay là mình phải đi kiếm riêng vậy ạ

----------


## Gamo

Độ mịn mình nghĩ là do dàn cơ & dao rựa chứ encoder 1000 xung là quá rồi

Làm 1 bài tính đơn giản, giả sử vít me bước 10, 1000ppr: 1000 xung vật lý = 4000 thực tế (đo 4 cạnh của xung) => 1 vòng 4000 xung, quay được 10mm => 1 xung di chuyển 2.5 micromet. Bác thử tính xem dàn cơ của mình sai số 10um nổi ko?

----------

haiquanckbn, phạm thanh

----------


## mr.trinhly

> em mắc cười cái đoạn chính xác cao thì dùng AC servo vì ac servo mang yếu tố quyết định độ  chính xác mà qdinh ờ giàn cơ khí
> 
> một sản phẩm từ hoa kì, chạy bằng xì tép
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ngoài đời bác nói em câu này em đấm vỡ mõm bác rồi đấy. Các bác toàn giữ khư khư cái gọi là kinh nghiệm lâu năm. Thấy người khác chia sẻ là phản biện mà không đóng góp. Thằng cơ khí mà chính xác nhưng thằng động cơ không chạy chính xác thì nó có chính xác được không ???

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Độ mịn mình nghĩ là do dàn cơ & dao rựa chứ encoder 1000 xung là quá rồi
> 
> Làm 1 bài tính đơn giản, giả sử vít me bước 10, 1000ppr: 1000 xung vật lý = 4000 thực tế (đo 4 cạnh của xung) => 1 vòng 4000 xung, quay được 10mm => 1 xung di chuyển 2.5 micromet. Bác thử tính xem dàn cơ của mình sai số 10um nổi ko?


Nếu thế thì em yên tâm lắp HBS cho hệ thống của mình rồi. Thanks bác !!

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Cảm ơn bác. Bác cho em hỏi giá thành của HBS86 như thế nào vậy ạ. nó có hộp driver như panasonic không ạ ? hay là mình phải đi kiếm riêng vậy ạ


Nó đi theo bộ nha bác. Giá dao động 4tr2/bộ. Bác search google sẽ thấy nhiều chỗ bán

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Nếu thế thì em yên tâm lắp HBS cho hệ thống của mình rồi. Thanks bác !!


Chân thành cảm ơn các bác. Em cũng sẽ kiếm 4 bộ HBS86 cho chiếc máy đầu đời của mình. không biết chi phí của 4 bộ này bao nhiêu nhỉ các bác? để em gom lương đi mua  :Big Grin: . hay có bác nào trong gia đình cncpro có bán, hay có dư để lại cho em đi ạ !

----------


## phạm thanh

> Nó đi theo bộ nha bác. Giá dao động 4tr2/bộ. Bác search google sẽ thấy nhiều chỗ bán


Cảm ơn bác nhé. Em mua cũ liệu có ok không bác nhỉ ? và làm sao để biết đồ cũ còn tốt không bác ?

----------


## CKD

> Ngoài đời bác nói em câu này em đấm vỡ mõm bác rồi đấy. Các bác toàn giữ khư khư cái gọi là kinh nghiệm lâu năm. Thấy người khác chia sẻ là phản biện mà không đóng góp. Thằng cơ khí mà chính xác nhưng thằng động cơ không chạy chính xác thì nó có chính xác được không ???


Cafe mạnh thật!

Nói thật chứ, để làm cái khung router hay plasma mà thực tế kiểm chứng dung sai dưới 0.1mm đã khó nhằn rồi. Ok cho là chính xác hơn thì là 0.05mm đê. Lưu ý là thước kẹp du xích thông thường chỉ đo được max là 0.02 để tiện hình dung.
Cho là máy chạy thanh răng, bánh răng với modun 1.25, hộp số 1/5 luôn. Giả thuyết là không có độ rơ, profile răng đúng chuẩn để có thể truyền động tịnh tiến đúng tuyến tính luôn. Bánh răng thường thấy là 19 răng. Tính toán và làm tròn cho là 1 vòng thi đi được 75mm, tương ứng motor quay 5 vòng.
Cho luôn là step chỉ chạy được 1000ppr, vậy thì tương đương 5000p/75mm tương đương 67 xung/mm hay tương đương 0.015mm/xung.

Vậy chỉ cần độ phân giải 1000 xung/vòng là dư sức chạy mà thước kẹp thường đo éo ra. Như thế đủ để gọi là chính xác chưa nhỉ?
Mình hay dùng với độ phân giải 2000 xung/vòng, tương ứng khoảng 0.0075mm/xung. Và mình bảo là độ phân giải lý thuyết 0.01 (1%).

Với máy plasma, thì thường là độ lặp vị trí chỉ cần <0.5mm, thường thấy là 0.3mm đã là rất Ok rồi.
Với máy router, chỉ cần lặp vị trí 0.1mm là vô xì tư.

Nếu khung máy có dung sai > 0.015mm thì lúc đó độ chính xác do phần cơ hay phần điện quyết định? Mình xác định là mình chưa làm được con router khổ lớn hay plasma nào có dung sai tuyệt đối trên tổng hành trình dưới 0.5mm. Còn bác nào làm được chính xác hơn thì quá tốt. Tuyệt vời ông mặt trời.

Chăm chăm nghĩ phần điện tuyệt vời.. mà lơ là phần cơ (như cùi bắp).. thì cuối cùng cũng hãi hùng mà thôi. Máy tốt là máy phải đồng bộ từ đầu tới đít. Có như thế thì mọi khoản đầu tư mới mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất.

Đó là nói độ chính xác. Nói về tốc độ, nếu dùng Mach3, LPT, mặc định & chạy tốt nhất, ổn định nhất là chạy với kernel 25kHz. Vậy với 0.015mm/xung thì nó có thể chạy max được 375mm/s hay 22.5m/min. Nhưng lúc đó motor chạy với 1500rpm, lúc này có đảm bảo hay không.. thì phải thử mới biết.

@bác chủ
Chung quy thì đến giờ này các phương án thi công, dự toán ban đầu cho dự án vẫn chưa thế nhắc đến. Nó ảnh hưởng khá nhiều đến các chọn lựa thiết bị.
Bác chủ cứ quay mòng mòng với các lựa chọn... thì quả thật.. mỗi người mỗi ý biết đâu mà lần. Dù là step, HBS hay servo thì các kiến thức căn bản về điện đều cần. Vậy nên bác chủ nên nghiên cứu & tìm hiểu về các khái niệm cơ bản ngay & luôn.

Ai thần tượng HBS thì thần tượng. Nhưng với mình.. HBS chỉ hơn step thường mỗi chuyện là biết báo lỗi khi chạy sai. Về lý thuyết.. nó tự sửa lỗi.. nhưng nên đọc manual để biết nó sửa lỗi thế nào. Tuyệt là không giống như servo. À.. nó có cái hay là có thể chạy êm nếu biết tuning. Nhưng thấy đa phần anh em là plug & play.. không có tuning nên mình cho là.. nó chạy chẵng êm hơn step thường. Chẵng những vậy.. việc đấu nối phức tạp & mất thời gian hơn nhiều.
Ai thần tượng Alpha.. có vẻ hợp lý hơn.. vì alpha không có gì để chỉnh. Có 2-3 cái nút chỉnh rất đơn giản. Ngặt nổi giờ nó cũng hiếm & tuổi cao, không biết sống chết lúc nào.

----------


## phạm thanh

> Cafe mạnh thật!
> 
> Nói thật chứ, để làm cái khung router hay plasma mà thực tế kiểm chứng dung sai dưới 0.1mm đã khó nhằn rồi. Ok cho là chính xác hơn thì là 0.05mm đê. Lưu ý là thước kẹp du xích thông thường chỉ đo được max là 0.02 để tiện hình dung.
> Cho là máy chạy thanh răng, bánh răng với modun 1.25, hộp số 1/5 luôn. Giả thuyết là không có độ rơ, profile răng đúng chuẩn để có thể truyền động tịnh tiến đúng tuyến tính luôn. Bánh răng thường thấy là 19 răng. Tính toán và làm tròn cho là 1 vòng thi đi được 75mm, tương ứng motor quay 5 vòng.
> Cho luôn là step chỉ chạy được 1000ppr, vậy thì tương đương 5000p/75mm tương đương 67 xung/mm hay tương đương 0.015mm/xung.
> 
> Vậy chỉ cần độ phân giải 1000 xung/vòng là dư sức chạy mà thước kẹp thường đo éo ra. Như thế đủ để gọi là chính xác chưa nhỉ?
> Mình hay dùng với độ phân giải 2000 xung/vòng, tương ứng khoảng 0.0075mm/xung. Và mình bảo là độ phân giải lý thuyết 0.01 (1%).
> 
> ...


Em cảm ơn tất cả các Bác, Thực sự là em chưa có kiến thức căn bản về phần điện, mới chỉ là có niềm đam mê và quyết tâm chế máy thôi, em đang tích lũy các kiến thức cùng các kinh nghiệm để thực hiện con máy đầu tiên này trong khoảng 2 tuần tới, vì thế em rất mong nhận được sự tư vấn và giúp đỡ của các bác để hoàn thành chiếc máy đầu tiên trong thời gian sớm nhất. Chân thành cảm ơn mọi người, rất mong nhận được sự góp ý của anh em.

----------


## sieunhim

E cũng vào xi enn xi từ con số 0, tính từ lúc bắt đầu nghĩ đến cnc đến khi hoàn thành 1 con máy kiếm ra xiền thôi chứ chưa nói con máy hoàn thiện mọi thứ ( giờ nhìn nó e vẫn thấy gớm, nhưng nó kiếm ra tiền là tốt roài và vì tối giản chi phí nên giờ cả xưởng chỉ e + ô a canh chỉnh máy đc, còn mấy đứa chỉ biết gá phôi và chạy, lỗi hay cúp điện là nó để máy cả ngày cho đến khi e về  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: ) cũng mất đến cả năm trời. Hồi đó cũng ngại và giấu dốt nên trả học phí kha khá nên thấy bác chủ cứ từ từ đừng nóng ko lại giống e thoi.
Trước mắt bác chủ cần là:
1. Đưa ra khổ máy định làm (cái này bác đã có)
2. Khả năng về tài chính bác sẽ đầu tư bao cho nó (nên + thêm 20-30% do muốn tự làm -> số này vẫn ít :d)
3. Phần điện (có chi phí rồi tính tiếp)
4. Phần cơ khí ( như mục 3 nhưng nhẹ nhàng túi hơn nhưng nặng hơn về trọng lượng kaka)

Sau đó bác tham khảo ý kiến mọi ng để ko phải trả phí cho việc mua nhầm đồ ko hợp ý và ae cũng dễ dàng góp ý cho bác chứ cứ như giờ e là bác sẽ tốn kha khá. Em thấy bác hỏi và mọi ng tư vấn rất nhiều nhưng như thế càng khiến bác thêm lùng bùng cái lỗ tai, quay quay cái đầu thôi

Chuc bác chủ sớm hoàn thiện con máy

----------


## nhatson

> Ngoài đời bác nói em câu này em đấm vỡ mõm bác rồi đấy. Các bác toàn giữ khư khư cái gọi là kinh nghiệm lâu năm. Thấy người khác chia sẻ là phản biện mà không đóng góp. Thằng cơ khí mà chính xác nhưng thằng động cơ không chạy chính xác thì nó có chính xác được không ???


đầy em sample mẫu chạy step do ở micron bác kiếm em con ac servo gia cong tâm micron cái nhò. theo i bác là con step ko đủ chính xác chạy micro em đả sample con chạy được micron rồi đấy

trong trường hôp máy router chạy gỗ, chứng minh được ac servo chạy chính xác hơn hbs ko?

túm lại ý em muốn diễn đạt là, đọ chính xác phần thân máy quyết định, khi thân máy chính xác rồi thì step nó cũng chính xác nữa. ko hế có chuyện khung máy chính xác mà step ko chính xác bằng servo, nó chỉ thua về hiệu năng thôi

b.r

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## nhatson

đây , 1 vấn đề nhỏ của servo



servo cũng phải servo đời mới nhé, used cũng có nhiều vấn đề

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## ducduy9104

> đây , 1 vấn đề nhỏ của servo
> 
> 
> 
> servo cũng phải servo đời mới nhé, used cũng có nhiều vấn đề


Vibration thì không những servo mà step cũng bị luôn, vấn đề thằng sigma-5 giải quyết là vibration do quán tính của tải gây ra.

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## CKD

Step thế hệ mới đã giải quyết khá tốt vụ này.
Đừng thần tượng HBS quá nhé.. nó cũng vibration dữ nếu không tuning á. Không tuning thì nó vẫn mạnh.. nhưng chưa chắc đã êm nhé.

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## Nam CNC

thấy cái tiêu đề là thấy ghét rồi , hỏi cái gì không hỏi hỏi nhằm cái thứ em mù tịt.... nhưng đọc tới đây cũng khoái.

Em thấy mít tơ trinhly gì đó , nói mới biết về cái máy cnc này mấy tháng , có thớt kia còn chào hàng máy plasma giá rẻ nữa ? em đang nghi ngờ bác ấy quá khiêm tốn , trình quá cao mà thích làm tiểu tốt !!! nhưng đến cái vụ bác ấy nói step chính xác vừa , servo chính xác cao , còn HBS reset xong thì 3000v/ph thì em hết nghi ngờ luôn , khẳng định luôn.

từ trước đến giờ em chưa thấy và chưa thấy ai nhận xét step chạy không chính xác , chỉ có chạy chính xác và chết thẳng cẳng thôi , còn nghe nhận xét servo hàng 2nd chạy nhanh quá hay chạy chậm quá chập cheng lắm nếu không đủ trình độ turning nên em bỏ qua món ấy nên giờ mù tịt , nhưng em vẫn hài lòng với món step có hồi tiếp ( anpha step) vì nó có sự cải tiến , êm , mượt và nhất là độ tin cậy , còn chạy là còn đúng , và hiện tại với 1000xung cho 1 vòng , em nó vẫn giúp em chạy ra chữ có kích thước 0.7mm , còn nhỏ hơn nữa em không ham vì mắt thường nhìn cũng chẳng ra nên không thèm cố gắng.


dù gì cũng công nhận sự chia sẽ của mít tơ trinhly có sự quan sát thị trường vật tư làm máy , cách chọn ấy rất hiệu quả , đáng học hỏi nghe theo cho những ai chưa biết gì và bắt đầu từ số 0.... nhưng những gì bác chia sẽ em nhận thấy bác chỉ dừng lại là 1 anh sale vật tư cnc cho 1 web nào đó thôi , hi vọng bác chia sẽ kinh nghiệm thực tế làm máy và hình ảnh nhiều hơn cho anh em tin tưởng và noi theo.

----------

haiquanckbn, phạm thanh, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Tui tham gia vài ý nhỏ hén. Cái dzụ step hay servo hay gì gì đó thì ai có cái gì, dùng cái đó thôi. Đối với máy kim loại, đa số tui thấy dàn cơ khá nặng, chạy chậm. Còn máy gỗ thì éo cần độ chính xác cỡ con kiến nên mấy cái chuyện Vi Bờ ra gì đó không quan trọng lắm. 
Hồi tui làm với mấy sếp Nhựt bổn trong công ty chế tạo motor thì mấy ổng thực dụng hơn. 
Mấy ổng biểu là " tụi tao (ý nói Nhựt bổn) có thể làm được những cái motor đỉnh cao của thế giới, nhưng quan trọng là có thắng nào bán được không".
Triết lý kinh doanh của cty là " làm ra sản phẩm với chất lượng, số lượng, giá thành và thời gian giao hàng đáp ứng được đối tượng khách hàng của cty." là ok rồi.

Quay trở lại với vấn đề sẹc vô sẹc ra. Mấy bác dùng cái gì cũng được, miễn là mấy bác lấy được tiền để bù đắp chi phí và đảm bảo tuổi thọ máy là số dzách rồi. Đừng đòi hỏi "lên đỉnh", có khi chưa lên đến đâu thì đứt hơi chết mẹ rồi.

----------

Gamo, haiquanckbn, huanpt, Luyến, phạm thanh

----------


## mr.trinhly

> thấy cái tiêu đề là thấy ghét rồi , hỏi cái gì không hỏi hỏi nhằm cái thứ em mù tịt.... nhưng đọc tới đây cũng khoái.
> 
> Em thấy mít tơ trinhly gì đó , nói mới biết về cái máy cnc này mấy tháng , có thớt kia còn chào hàng máy plasma giá rẻ nữa ? em đang nghi ngờ bác ấy quá khiêm tốn , trình quá cao mà thích làm tiểu tốt !!! nhưng đến cái vụ bác ấy nói step chính xác vừa , servo chính xác cao , còn HBS reset xong thì 3000v/ph thì em hết nghi ngờ luôn , khẳng định luôn.
> 
> từ trước đến giờ em chưa thấy và chưa thấy ai nhận xét step chạy không chính xác , chỉ có chạy chính xác và chết thẳng cẳng thôi , còn nghe nhận xét servo hàng 2nd chạy nhanh quá hay chạy chậm quá chập cheng lắm nếu không đủ trình độ turning nên em bỏ qua món ấy nên giờ mù tịt , nhưng em vẫn hài lòng với món step có hồi tiếp ( anpha step) vì nó có sự cải tiến , êm , mượt và nhất là độ tin cậy , còn chạy là còn đúng , và hiện tại với 1000xung cho 1 vòng , em nó vẫn giúp em chạy ra chữ có kích thước 0.7mm , còn nhỏ hơn nữa em không ham vì mắt thường nhìn cũng chẳng ra nên không thèm cố gắng.
> 
> 
> dù gì cũng công nhận sự chia sẽ của mít tơ trinhly có sự quan sát thị trường vật tư làm máy , cách chọn ấy rất hiệu quả , đáng học hỏi nghe theo cho những ai chưa biết gì và bắt đầu từ số 0.... nhưng những gì bác chia sẽ em nhận thấy bác chỉ dừng lại là 1 anh sale vật tư cnc cho 1 web nào đó thôi , hi vọng bác chia sẽ kinh nghiệm thực tế làm máy và hình ảnh nhiều hơn cho anh em tin tưởng và noi theo.


Đấy, em có nói ra thì mới biết mình bị hiểu sai. Em cũng chỉ tìm hiểu này nọ và nghe có người nói như vậy nên tưởng nó là vậy. Nay các bác nói thể thì em xin chân thành cảm ơn !! em sẽ học từ chính cái sai của mình. Em cũng biết các bác đều có kinh nghiệm và kiến thức. Thú thực em có muốn khiêm tốn cũng chả được. Em sinh năm 90 và mới bước chân ra trường  ĐH năm 2014. Em học chuyên ngành cơ khí chế tạo. Về điện đóm thực sự k được học tí gì. Toàn tự tìm hiểu và đúc kết kiến thức cho mình. Nên bác thấy vấn đề đấy em mơ hồ là đúng. Em thấy ai cũng bảo servo khó sài nên đâu đã dám dùng. Mới chỉ dừng lại ở mức đấu nối cho Step, HBS chạy. Ra trường em đã đi làm 3 nơi nhưng toàn về cơ khí. Đến lúc có thằng bạn thân em mua một chiếc máy Plasma CNC loại 1 ray về dùng mà thấy sót cho nó. Một chiếc máy như thế mà thằng sản xuất cũng bán ra với giá không hề rẻ. Thằng bạn em thì chả biết j cứ mua. Rồi em đọc báo giá máy 2 ray của họ. Bất ngờ khi thấy giá quá cao so với những thiết bị họ lắp nên. Mà bên đấy họ bán được rất nhiều máy. Là một thằng cũng có vẻ là yêu nước nên em mới có suy nghĩ" tại sao lại để hàng China nó tràn vào mà giá lại cao vậy??" Những người đã mua rồi sẽ chịu thiệt. Các bác có hiểu cái đó. Máy tốt mà giá rẻ thì không làm được là đúng. Dân mình còn nghèo lắm, Mấy ông cắt bản mã thấy máy mấy trăm triệu là chạy mất dép. Họ cũng biết tiền nào của đấy chứ. Nhiều ông bảo là làm máy tốt thì cũng đi nhập linh kiện về lắp thôi. Làm được phần khung với đấu nối. Chính vì thế mà e cũng thử lên một con cũng hàng china như vậy. Giá rẻ hơn 10-20%. Em chỉ là thằng sản xuất và bán máy chứ không phải thương mại như bác thấy. Em đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện nên sắp tới sẽ có sản phẩm đưa lên cho các bác kiểm chứng.

----------

CKD, Nam CNC, phạm thanh

----------


## Nam CNC

đó vậy đó , cứ thẳng thắn cho nó rõ , tự dưng bác đòi dộng vào mặt thằng cha trai tân tự kỉ làm chi , cho hắn lấy vợ đã rồi dộng vào đâu thì tùy.


---- tiêu đề là servo nhưng bác chủ ấy lại hỏi về làm máy.... , tụi em có mặt trên đây từ cái lúc lập cái web này và bây giờ còn viết thì có gì mà phải dấu nữa , đôi lúc còn phải khoe cái ngu cho người ta cười trước rồi được chỉ dẫn sau thế là còn hay hơn.

+++ cái mục tiêu của bác chủ là muốn có máy để có thêm thu nhập và làm được cái thứ mình thích, vậy thì bác chủ xác định những điều sau đây.

-Chuẩn bị được bao nhiêu tiền cho cái máy.
-Muốn DIY hay muốn mua
-Gia công vật liệu gì , chi tiết gì càng cụ thể càng tốt, không có cái máy nào vạn năng làm được tất cả , hi vọng cái máy ấy hiệu quả nhất với số tiền bỏ ra là được, còn việc hơn hay nâng cấp em nghĩ làm con khác hay mua con khác thì hay hơn.
-tìm hiểu thật kĩ những gì liên quan
và cuối cùng thì tuân theo nguyên tắc , tiền nào của đó , mà việc xác định giá trị máy có gần đúng giá trị tiền ( cho người ta lời với ) thì cần phải có chuyên môn và hiểu biết , nếu không biết thì đưa lên đây anh em phân tích minh bạch cho mà biết , đừng có lén lút chi đến khi dính chưởng thì ngồi khóc , tiền rất khó kiếm , hi vọng bác chủ thớt biết xài hiệu quả.



À nói nhiều quá giờ mới nhớ , nhiều cha trên đây cũng bị dính rồi , muốn có máy nhưng biết xài máy chưa , biết vẽ 3D chưa, biết gia công hay lập trình gia công chưa ???? và biết làm cái gì chưa khi có máy ? chứ như cha Ba Gác , có mấy cái máy cứ toàn ngồi ngắm chạy qua chạy lại rồi phủi bụi cất tủ thì chán đời lắm.

----------

haiquanckbn, phạm thanh

----------


## solero

> HBS 86 nha bác, không phải 200w đâu không người mua lại k biết bán thế nào. Bác dùng HBS 86 cho toàn bộ hệ thống là quá ổn rồi. Vì máy china bán sang VN toàn dùng Step thôi. Món động cơ này thực sự em không biết sâu, chỉ ứng dụng thôi. Về độ mịn thì nó không bằng Servo được vì encoder nó có 1000 xung trong khi Servo đến mấy chục nghìn cũng có. Nhưng bác nên lợi dụng tốc độ cao của nó. Lắp thêm hộp giảm tốc 1/10 thì mịn ngay. Mắt thường chả phân biệt được.


Giờ em mới biết thêm một kiến thức mới là nên lợi dụng TỐC ĐỘ CAO của step (HBS)

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> đó vậy đó , cứ thẳng thắn cho nó rõ , tự dưng bác đòi dộng vào mặt thằng cha trai tân tự kỉ làm chi , cho hắn lấy vợ đã rồi dộng vào đâu thì tùy.
> 
> 
> ---- tiêu đề là servo nhưng bác chủ ấy lại hỏi về làm máy.... , tụi em có mặt trên đây từ cái lúc lập cái web này và bây giờ còn viết thì có gì mà phải dấu nữa , đôi lúc còn phải khoe cái ngu cho người ta cười trước rồi được chỉ dẫn sau thế là còn hay hơn.
> 
> +++ cái mục tiêu của bác chủ là muốn có máy để có thêm thu nhập và làm được cái thứ mình thích, vậy thì bác chủ xác định những điều sau đây.
> 
> -Chuẩn bị được bao nhiêu tiền cho cái máy.
> -Muốn DIY hay muốn mua
> ...


Bác nói rất chính xác, em định chế máy để kiếm thêm thu nhập và thoả mãn niềm đam mê bác ạ. kinh phí thì em cũng chuẩn bị được chừng 50tr thôi và em muốn tự làm lấy bác ạ. 
Mục tiêu vẫn là máy phay gỗ, khắc tranh 3D
- Giờ em tính như thế này các bác xem giúp em xem làm như sau thì liệu có được không nhé. mong các sư phụ góp ý cho ạ.
- phần khung máy (em chưa biết vẽ nên em mô tả nhé các sư phụ) : 
  + 2 thanh ngang lắp trục y em làm bằng thép hộp vuông 100 bắt ray 20 ở mặt trên, thanh răng bắt bên cạnh và quay răng xuống dưới , và chạy bằng 2 moter HBS86.
  + trục x em làm bằng hộp vuông 100, bắt 1 ray mặt trên, 1 ray mặt bên cạnh, thanh răng nghiêng em lắp mặt trên song song với ray và chạy bằng HBS86.
  + trục Z em bắt vitme và cũng chạy bằng HBS86.
phần mềm điều khiển thì em chỉ biết qua qua về mach3 thôi các bác ạ. và đấu nối điện thì em chưa biết 1 tí nào cả. mong các bác tư vấn giúp em để em hoàn thành ước mơ sớm nhất ạ . Chân thành cảm ơn mọi góp ý của các bác

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nói rất chính xác, em định chế máy để kiếm thêm thu nhập và thoả mãn niềm đam mê bác ạ. kinh phí thì em cũng chuẩn bị được chừng 50tr thôi và em muốn tự làm lấy bác ạ. 
> Mục tiêu vẫn là máy phay gỗ, khắc tranh 3D
> - Giờ em tính như thế này các bác xem giúp em xem làm như sau thì liệu có được không nhé. mong các sư phụ góp ý cho ạ.
> - phần khung máy (em chưa biết vẽ nên em mô tả nhé các sư phụ) : 
>   + 2 thanh ngang lắp trục y em làm bằng thép hộp vuông 100 bắt ray 20 ở mặt trên, thanh răng bắt bên cạnh và quay răng xuống dưới , và chạy bằng 2 moter HBS86.
>   + trục x em làm bằng hộp vuông 100, bắt 1 ray mặt trên, 1 ray mặt bên cạnh, thanh răng nghiêng em lắp mặt trên song song với ray và chạy bằng HBS86.
>   + trục Z em bắt vitme và cũng chạy bằng HBS86.
> phần mềm điều khiển thì em chỉ biết qua qua về mach3 thôi các bác ạ. và đấu nối điện thì em chưa biết 1 tí nào cả. mong các bác tư vấn giúp em để em hoàn thành ước mơ sớm nhất ạ . Chân thành cảm ơn mọi góp ý của các bác


cho hỏi, cụ có tbi gì chuẫn bị cho việc tự lam?

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> cho hỏi, cụ có tbi gì chuẫn bị cho việc tự lam?


Dạ em thực hiện ở xưởng cơ khí của ông chú, xưởng có nhiều tbị sẵn nên em cứ vậy làm bác ạ. Bác tư vấn giúp em với

----------


## phạm thanh

> cho hỏi, cụ có tbi gì chuẫn bị cho việc tự lam?


còn motor, ray, thanh răng, đồ điện lỉnh kỉnh em vẫn đang tìm ạ. thép hộp vuông thì lấy lúc nào cũng được bác ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì bắt đầu từ phần khung đi , bạn có thể chọn 1 tấm hình khung máy nào đó để tham khảo và đưa lên đây cho anh em phân tích , cố gắng ít tiền nhất mà vẫn đạt yêu cầu.


khi có cái khung thì tiếp tục ray , thanh răng , visme .

Nhớ là phải biết được thiết bị ray , thanh răng loại nào cần dùng , kích thước hành trình rồi mới tính ra cái khung được, khung thì trên mạng hay anh em chia sẽ khá nhiều , nhớ liên lạc tác giả xin kết cấu nhá , sau đó tùy biến theo kích thước thôi.


Phần điện thì cứ chọn HSB cho nó lành , mua mới thì luôn sẵn có , do đó cứ quan tâm phần khung và cơ khí trước rồi phần điện tính sau , cứ học theo Mr trinhly vào các web bán thiết bị tham khảo và áng chừng là ok.

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> vậy thì bắt đầu từ phần khung đi , bạn có thể chọn 1 tấm hình khung máy nào đó để tham khảo và đưa lên đây cho anh em phân tích , cố gắng ít tiền nhất mà vẫn đạt yêu cầu.
> 
> 
> khi có cái khung thì tiếp tục ray , thanh răng , visme .
> 
> Nhớ là phải biết được thiết bị ray , thanh răng loại nào cần dùng , kích thước hành trình rồi mới tính ra cái khung được, khung thì trên mạng hay anh em chia sẽ khá nhiều , nhớ liên lạc tác giả xin kết cấu nhá , sau đó tùy biến theo kích thước thôi.
> 
> 
> Phần điện thì cứ chọn HSB cho nó lành , mua mới thì luôn sẵn có , do đó cứ quan tâm phần khung và cơ khí trước rồi phần điện tính sau , cứ học theo Mr trinhly vào các web bán thiết bị tham khảo và áng chừng là ok.


Cảm ơn bác, Bác cho em xin ít ý kiến về cái khung mà em mô tả ở phần trên với bác, bác thấy ý tưởng của em như vậy có vấn đề gì không bác ?

----------


## hung1706

Em khuyên bác chủ là nếu chưa từng mò mẫm gì, muốn 1 phát ăn ngay hoặc có ăn chút đỉnh để tiếp sức cho con máy thứ 2 3 thì nên chơi với các dạng như full Combo hoặc lắp ráp thì mua đồ mới của Chị-na (mua nhầm hàng rơ rão thì oải lắm ạ). Giá thành tùy thuộc vào kích thước máy dự kiến. Chi phí cho mấy bộ combo hiện tại khá dễ thở nên không lo lắng.
Con máy đầu tay em lắp phải hơn 6 tháng vì đi học lung tung chỗ hehe.
Bác tham khảo thêm kết cấu của máy full combo bởi bác CKD nè, bác ấy tính toán cũng khéo phết ấy, máy đẹp + hiệu quả  :Big Grin: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...cnc-H-frame-v2

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Em khuyên bác chủ là nếu chưa từng mò mẫm gì, muốn 1 phát ăn ngay hoặc có ăn chút đỉnh để tiếp sức cho con máy thứ 2 3 thì nên chơi với các dạng như full Combo hoặc lắp ráp thì mua đồ mới của Chị-na (mua nhầm hàng rơ rão thì oải lắm ạ). Giá thành tùy thuộc vào kích thước máy dự kiến. Chi phí cho mấy bộ combo hiện tại khá dễ thở nên không lo lắng.
> Con máy đầu tay em lắp phải hơn 6 tháng vì đi học lung tung chỗ hehe.
> Bác tham khảo thêm kết cấu của máy full combo bởi bác CKD nè, bác ấy tính toán cũng khéo phết ấy, máy đẹp + hiệu quả 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/78...cnc-H-frame-v2


Cảm ơn bác đã tư vấn, có điều em sẽ tự chế thử xem sao, khi nào mà oải quá em sẽ thay đổi phương án hi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

chạy được như chú này ít ra mình cũng còn có thứ để so với cái ĐƯỢC khác

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## solero

Lợi dụng nước đục thả câu: Bán HBS giá mềm đêy...

----------


## Nam CNC

xin lỗi chú kem à , mua bán thì vào đúng chỗ nha , mượn gió bẻ măng à , mod ơi !


Mà mềm là mêm như thế nào ??? hehehe

----------


## Gamo

Báo cáo vi phạm nhé: hàng hóa ko để giá, sao biết mà mua...  :Wink:

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Lợi dụng nước đục thả câu: Bán HBS giá mềm đêy... 
> 
> Đính kèm 25590


Bác cho cái giá đi ??

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## Luyến

> Lợi dụng nước đục thả câu: Bán HBS giá mềm đêy... 
> 
> Đính kèm 25590


mua bán gì ở đây lượn đi chỗ khác chơi . :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Lợi dụng nước đục thả câu: Bán HBS giá mềm đêy... 
> 
> Đính kèm 25590


Bác ơi giá cả thế nào vậy bác, bác có thanh ray 2m5 , thanh răng không cho em xin giá với.

----------


## solero

Bác nào cần món gì in-bóc em nhé! Bán hàng chỗ này các cụ ấy mắng cho te tua rồi!

Khà khà thả thính chỗ này là phát tài rồi...

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

Chào các bác, các bác cho em hỏi em tính làm hai bên sườn máy (trục y) bằng thép hộp vuông 100x100x5ly liệu có mỏng quá không ạ, liệu khi máy chạy có bị rung quá không hay bị vặn không, bắt ray trượt và thanh răng có yếu quá không ạ. em năn tăn quá, không biết nên làm bằng hộp 8ly hay 6ly hay bao nhiêu mm vừa đủ chắc mà vừa tiết kiệm nữa. các bác tư vấn giúp em với ạ . chân thành cảm ơn các bác

----------


## CKD

5mm thì không mỏng, nhưng cứng đến mức nào thì tùy theo kết cấu nữa

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> 5mm thì không mỏng, nhưng cứng đến mức nào thì tùy theo kết cấu nữa


Bác cho em hỏi là 5mm em bắt lục giác m6 vào thanh ray 20 thì liệu có được k bác,có khi nào mỏng quá mà bứt ra ko bác

----------


## Nam CNC

sắt dày 5mm, làm ren M6 đúng tiêu chuẩn thì không sợ bứt đâu , đa số các bạn siết quá lực thôi , chứ siết đúng lực giữ chặt thanh ray thì vẫn không bứt ren được đâu.

Em đã nói với chủ thớt rồi , nên đưa ra hình ảnh kết cấu khung , căn cứ vào kết cấu ấy thì sắt hộp như thế nào thì anh em mới biết cho lời khuyên , đừng có tưởng tượng và viết chay nữa , lần cuối em nhắc đó , chứ hỏi khơi khơi mà không có hình ảnh gì em cũng chẳng buồn xem luôn chứ trả lời làm chi .

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> sắt dày 5mm, làm ren M6 đúng tiêu chuẩn thì không sợ bứt đâu , đa số các bạn siết quá lực thôi , chứ siết đúng lực giữ chặt thanh ray thì vẫn không bứt ren được đâu.
> 
> Em đã nói với chủ thớt rồi , nên đưa ra hình ảnh kết cấu khung , căn cứ vào kết cấu ấy thì sắt hộp như thế nào thì anh em mới biết cho lời khuyên , đừng có tưởng tượng và viết chay nữa , lần cuối em nhắc đó , chứ hỏi khơi khơi mà không có hình ảnh gì em cũng chẳng buồn xem luôn chứ trả lời làm chi .


Các bác thông cảm cho em, vì em chưa biết vẽ 3D nên em không biết phải làm sao nữa. em đang tập vẽ soliword được 2 ngày, hy vọng sẽ sớm có bản vẽ để nhờ các bác tư vấn ạ.

----------


## hung1706

Sắt vuông 100 thì thường tiệm sắt có loại dày 4mm, dày hơn thì phải biết chỗ mua ợ. 
Dày 4mm ren M6 chuẩn thì đc chừng 4 vòng ren nên không lo bứt ốc nếu xiết vừa cứng tay. Nếu lo lắng thì bác thiết kế sao để bắt thêm hàng bu-lông + lông đền phía sau là khỏi lo chạy ốc luôn (khá thừa so với khả năng làm việc nhưng làm dư cho chắc ăn  :Big Grin: )

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Sắt vuông 100 thì thường tiệm sắt có loại dày 4mm, dày hơn thì phải biết chỗ mua ợ. 
> Dày 4mm ren M6 chuẩn thì đc chừng 4 vòng ren nên không lo bứt ốc nếu xiết vừa cứng tay. Nếu lo lắng thì bác thiết kế sao để bắt thêm hàng bu-lông + lông đền phía sau là khỏi lo chạy ốc luôn (khá thừa so với khả năng làm việc nhưng làm dư cho chắc ăn )


Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều, như bác nói, em sẽ đi kiếm vài cây vuông 100x 6ly về làm khung bác ạ, đúng là vạn sự khởi đầu nan, dò dò từng tí một.

----------


## solero

> Bác cho em hỏi là 5mm em bắt lục giác m6 vào thanh ray 20 thì liệu có được k bác,có khi nào mỏng quá mà bứt ra ko bác


Lưu ý bác là ray 20 thiết kế cho ốc lục giác M5 nhé. Muốn M6 lên ray 25.

----------

nhatson, phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> Lưu ý bác là ray 20 thiết kế cho ốc lục giác M5 nhé. Muốn M6 lên ray 25.


Em cảm ơn bác. em sẽ lưu ý ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác như solero nói , nhiều bác cầm ray 20 thấy xỏ con ốc M6 qua thấy nó tuột qua , đo thấy lổ phi 6 tưởng là M6 , nhưng nó là M5 , nó khoan lổ phi 6 để tăng khả năng dịch chỉnh khi canh ray , trừ hao mấy bác khoan tay hay khoan bàn không nằm trên 1 đường thẳng ,,, nhiêu ông khoan sai thế là chống chế mua mấy em ốc inox TQ M6 bị ăn gian thịt nên siết cũng vừa , sau đó la lên tui làm siêu chính xác luôn.

----------

mr.trinhly, phạm thanh

----------


## mr.trinhly

> chính xác như solero nói , nhiều bác cầm ray 20 thấy xỏ con ốc M6 qua thấy nó tuột qua , đo thấy lổ phi 6 tưởng là M6 , nhưng nó là M5 , nó khoan lổ phi 6 để tăng khả năng dịch chỉnh khi canh ray , trừ hao mấy bác khoan tay hay khoan bàn không nằm trên 1 đường thẳng ,,, nhiêu ông khoan sai thế là chống chế mua mấy em ốc inox TQ M6 bị ăn gian thịt nên siết cũng vừa , sau đó la lên tui làm siêu chính xác luôn.


Ban đầu em cũng tưởng vậy, cho M6 vào, khoan 3 lần đều sai. sau bực quá khoan lỗ 7 rồi bắt Đai ốc bên dưới.

----------

haiquanckbn, phạm thanh

----------


## haiquanckbn

> Ban đầu em cũng tưởng vậy, cho M6 vào, khoan 3 lần đều sai. sau bực quá khoan lỗ 7 rồi bắt Đai ốc bên dưới.


bác làm vậy hay đấy. nhưng bắt cả lũ vậy mệt lắm ah.

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## hoangson

Em xin tham gia với bác chủ thớt như sau:
- Nếu bác nắm chút ít về phần điện và cơ khí thì theo em không nên tự dựng máy, vì dựng máy tốn thời gian cho nó lắm(nào là chạy mua đồ, gia công, lắp ráp, canh chỉnh...). Trong khí đó bác lại đang đi làm ở công ty, thời gian rỗi chỉ có sau 5h chiều và ngày nghỉ. Trong đầu mà có quyết tâm dựng máy, suốt ngày nghĩ ngợi về nó thì chắc công việc đang làm sẽ bị chểnh mảng chút ít. Rồi bác tính dựng xong máy trong bao lâu, bác dựng máy đầu tiên là cũng phải để nó kiếm ra tiền trước đã. 50 củ không phải số tiền nhỏ để thỏa mãn đam mê khi mà kinh tế hạn hẹp được. 
- Dựng xong bác còn phải học vận hành nó, và làm như thế nào để nó chạy( vẽ 2D, 3D, lập trình, xử lý sự cố khi chạy...) cũng phải thêm một thời gian nữa. Tính ra hết quá nhiều thời gian rồi.
- Theo em bác có 50 củ thì nên mua máy cũ, máy mới kích thước như của bác thì không có cái giá đấy đâu. Còn DIY thì với số tiền đấy thì không đủ (bác DIY lần đầu tốn kém nhất, nhiều thứ phải mua và học phí nữa). Trên diễn đàn có nhiều bác thanh lý máy, bác chịu khó tìm hiểu. Đi mua thì nên đi cùng người có kinh nghiệm để thử. Hoặc cùng lắm thì mua bộ khung cũ, phần điện thì làm lại theo ý bác như vậy thời gian rút ngắn đi rất nhiều. Ra được máy sớm bao nhiêu thì kiếm được tiền nhanh hơn vì bác đã có việc cho nó rồi.

----------

phạm thanh

----------

